# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  اعلى راتب في العالم

## sam7jon

أعلى راتب في العالم
هل تريدون معرفة الشخص الذي يتقاضى أعلى راتب في العالم. كم تتوقعون أن يكون أعلى راتب في العالم كل شهر. ولكن لماذا نصعب عليكم المهمة، دعونا نكشف لكم أعلى راتب يتقاضاه شخص واحد كل شهر.. الأرقام أمامكم : 





أكبر راتب شهري يتقاضاه شخص هو مدير بنك Ubs السويسري مارسيل أوبسيل الذي بلغ راتبه الشهري21.3 مليون فرنك (18.5 مليون دولار)..... 
وبهذا تجاوز مارسيل أوبسيل، صاحب أكبر راتب شهري في أوروبا، منافسه دانييل فاسيلا، رئيس شركة نوفارتيس للصناعات الكيميائية والصيدلانية الذي نال20.8 مليون فرنك. وجاء فرانز هومر رئيس شركة روش للصناعات الدوائية في المرتبة الثالثة بقائمة كشف الرواتب بـ(13.3 مليون فرنك) 


وبدون قر ولا حسد والله
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*وانا عبالي رئيس جامعة البلقاء الريماوي....يلا طلع مش هو



thanxxxxxx*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *وانا عبالي رئيس جامعة البلقاء الريماوي....يلا طلع مش هو
> 
> 
> 
> thanxxxxxx*


*الريماوي اكيد الرابع*

----------


## sam7jon

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

 :Db465236ff:  


شكرا ع الردود

----------


## ayhamco

*شو يعني 21 مليون موكتير اصلا هاد انا اللي بصرف عليه ........... شكرا عالموضوع.     *

----------


## N_tarawneh

> السويسري مارسيل أوبسيل الذي بلغ راتبه الشهري21.3 مليون فرنك (18.5 مليون دولار).....


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا فقش قلبي ...  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اها 18.5 مليون دولار كل مليون سنة 

اللهم حسد و ضيقة عين كمان

ههههههههههههه

----------


## ابو نعيم

*الله يسامح وين اسمي انا مدير فني لنادي ريال مدريد براتب شهري 55 مليون دولار بس 
   
*

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

الله يهنيه

----------


## محمد القضاة

بس سؤال هل هم سعداء في حياتهم!!!!!


.
.

.
اللهم ارزقنا  بالحلال وابعدنا عن الحرام

----------


## ayman

وشو بساوي هذا ؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

والله ماني عارف ليش كل هالراتب

يعني دخله باليوم اكثر من نص مليون 


متى بلحق يصرفهن؟؟؟نفسي اعرف لاني معي اكم مليون مش عارف اصرفهن

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## مراد الوديان

طيب ليش انا ما اشتغل محله وبرضى بنص الراتب
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------

